
Why the Apple Credit Card May Never Be Profitable - zxcvbn4038
https://onemileatatime.com/apple-credit-card-profitable/
======
zxcvbn4038
While all the other credit card issuers are falling over themselves to invent
new fees and penalties to soak people with, I think Apple's game is to just be
content getting a little piece of, well, everything.

As soon as I have my Apple Card, I'm putting all the others in the shoe box. I
hope Margaret Keane likes Paleo, 'cuz the golden eggs are going to be in short
supply soon.

------
PaulHoule
I think Goldman just wants to get into consumer finance and that means paying
to get the foot in the door.

